# Need to get healthier



## micky_mouse (Apr 6, 2007)

Last year I was super healthy in the summer up until school started because I would try hard to get A's in College and so far its working I have gotten 7 A'S and in 3 classes now hoping to make those A's to and keep my 4.0.......the thing is I use to eat alot of  veggies and fruits and only white meat, barely any chocolate or sweets and stayed away from white flour plus ate more whole grains.....which since school started and I started my new job I am eating stuff I never ever touched I think cause am stressed out that I will do bad so I want to start eating health again and to work out last year working out consisted of jogging 1 1/2 hours 1 hour of biking and chores (lots of cleaning)

so my goals is to eat healthier, start to work out again, Lose a few lbs not a lot since I am pretty okay with my weight so about 2-4lbs...While I am still in school and working


Today:
Breakfast:
2 eggs-140 Calories
1/2 cup apple sauce 50 Calories
1 cup Chocolate milk 180 Calories
Vitamin 20 Calories 


(I am not sure what my Calorie intake should be.....)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 6, 2007)

That's very doable!  You can lose 2-4lbs in 1 week!  Good luck to you!


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 6, 2007)

The average recommended caloric intake for women is around 2000 calories a day. Of course, the exact numbers differ depending on your rate of activity, metabolic rate, whether you are trying to lose/gain weight, and so on. But 2000 is a good number to start with.


----------



## micky_mouse (Apr 20, 2007)

so i have a new favorite snack it aint the best but its good chocalte strawberries


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *micky_mouse* 

 
_so i have a new favorite snack it aint the best but its good chocalte strawberries_

 
That is a good snack!  Chocolate is good for you in small amounts and so are strawberries.


----------



## micky_mouse (May 17, 2007)

so i have been keeping track of what i eat and i tend to eat alot more at night and its all high in calories to....so if i eat more throughout the day hopefully that will help and i wont eat alot more at night....i have been walking and bike riding lately not as much as i use to but it will get be back in the kick for this summer


----------



## micky_mouse (May 19, 2007)

today i walked 30mins yesterday i walked 15 plus had a 12hr day of work and didnt get dinner til 11pm


----------



## micky_mouse (Aug 31, 2007)

well as you all can see i havent posted in my journal lately...i havent been doing that well if you could guess.i gained 7lbs..which may not seem like alot to some people but to me it does cause i went up in pants size...it kinda freaks me out cause i am not "fat" but i want to lost weight so i got to start this back up and work out.I need to pray that my school and work doesnt make me stress out and overeat so i can get back to my start weight.

so i might as well post what i have eaten so far....
2 chocalte chip waffles
a little bit of ben and jerry's ice cream...
and thats just my breakfast.....

lunch
4 wheat crackers with 2 slices of cheese
a handful of grape tomtatoes
a handful of carrots
2 mini celery sticks
things havent changed alot since last year on how i eat


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2007)

Have you thought about weight watchers? it keeps your food portions in check and teaches you how to control eating habits.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

Start a daily food log to determine your average calorie intake. You should notice it within a week. Then from there you can toy around with your diet in order to lose weight. Such as, cutting out bad foods (it's easier to slowly cut them out one by one). Also, once you determine your average calorie intake subtract 200-500 calories a week til you get to your desired weight and from there all you have to do is eat however many calories you were eating when you got to your goal weight. Simple! 

Hope I've helped a bit.


----------

